# Extreme 2008 Tour



## tomyam (May 14, 2007)

Extreme 2008 tour

Pat Badger - Bass 
Nuno Bettencourt - Guitar
Gary Cherone - Vocals
Kevin Figueiredo- Drums

They are back!!!


----------



## NB_Terry (Feb 2, 2006)

Cool. 

Nuno has made some cool music. Check out his solo cd "Schizophonic" there's some really cool stuff on that.


----------



## Jeff Flowerday (Jan 23, 2006)

I saw them in early early 90s. Kick ass show. Nuno played flight of the wounded bumblebee live it was awesome.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

Could be cool-Their third album (III Sides to Every Story) was quite good, although I only liked a song or two on the others.

And-
"More than Words" and "Hole Hearted" were so overplayed I still can't stand them.


----------

